# Vacationing in Oahu, Hawaii



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Next week family and I will be vacationing in Hawaii for the first time. Would any of the residents or previous tourists like to throw in their own places of interest, activities, good restaurants, aquariums, etc.? Really anything is welcome, just looking for what you can't find in tourist guides/books.

Looking forward to the trip!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Forget Honolulu (no offense Eric), it's not the real deal. Head over to the North Shore to Haliewa (sp?) for the cool surf scene. 

Go to Waimea Bay and jump off of the huge rock that has people jumping off of it...aptly named jumping rock by the locals.

Get some shave ice (no it's not shaved ice ) because it's tons better than any snowball you'll find on the mainland.

Go snorkeling on the North Shore in Shark's Cove because it's free and nicer than Hanama Bay.

I know I'm butchering the spellings of these names so please forgive me. 

Oh, and go be patriotic and see Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

First off, congratulations an I hope you love the place I call home! 
Just to let you know, my father is Limo driver, so if you need a ride just let me know.
Where are you guys gonna stay? If it's in Waikiki, head to Diamond Head lookout and get the views on top the mountain. Then head to Hanauma bay for some good snorkeling. After that, go to North shore for some BIG waves, I heard it's really pumping. Watch out for traffic, TOO MUCH TOURISTS THERE!!! Sorry no offense. If you need any info, just PM me for some more hidden spots.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope you guys have a wonderful experience when you get here. You will get bombarded with all kinds of things to do here and they all are worth experiencing since it's your first time. 

The Waikiki Aquarium is not very big, but it is a top notch facility with excellent displays. Their planted tank (if they still have it) is something to be desired though.

If you want a beautiful white sand beach and azure water, seek out Lani Kai on the windward side. Take the Pali Hwy to get there. (enjoy the view along the way). 

If you are into hiking, Diamond Head is a quick one with a nice pay off in the 360 degree view of the south shore. I prefer the trails above Makiki (Tantalus). There are many of them and they interconnect so it can be a long or short hike. You get a good idea of what an upper elevation rain forest is like and you also get nice panoramic shots of Honolulu. (Keep an eye out for the elusive Mini Pellia)

If you like ethnic things, (Asian, not Hawaiian) I suggest taking a trip to China Town. The area is a lot cleaner than in the past and the city is putting a lot of effort in cultivating a small arts community there. Art Galleries can be found on Bethel and Nu'uanu streets.

If you want a true Hawaiian experience, investigate tours to Waihole valley. It is on the windward side and is a place where taro is grown. (a very important food for native Hawaiians) Finding a tour to go here will be hard as it really is not an "attraction", it is the real thing. when I went there, it was thru the University and it was one of the most profound experiences I have ever had. I know they get small groups of visitors (tourists) so it is possible.

Last thing, make sure you do not leave ANYTHING in your car. It is an unfortunate fact that punks target car rentals and will break in and take your stuff. This is especially prevalent at beaches and hiking trails. 

I hope you and your family have a great time while you are here.


----------

